# Basic Pen Posting FAQ?



## rickbw (Jun 9, 2007)

Is there a FAQ for posting pictures?

Like what type file is preferred?

Or size limits?

Or recommended picture software for cropping etc?

THX


----------



## exoticwo (Jun 9, 2007)

Rick,
At the top of the page is a HELP Button and under that Button is Photo help where you can find most of your answers.


----------



## rickbw (Jun 10, 2007)

Albert,

Thank you, that is exactly what I was looking for!


----------

